# Clinton River & Paint Creek



## Medic Hunter (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello, I have been reading the forum here and it is very informative. I would like to try fishing at Clinton River and Paint Creek. Where is a spot I can access for fishing? I have only ever tried the clinton river near the cutoff at Lake St. Clair. Any info would be great
Thanks


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

For the Clinton,Yates cider mill is a good access but with apple season upon us it can be a zoo on the weekends. The park in Rochester is good for the Paint but the Paint closes after this Sunday so go now if you can.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

those are very good suggestions, also try river bends park where hamlin ends at ryan. good pike fishing through there right now.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

good point rapids i forgot about that place and down the road from riverbend you can access the clinton by the bar formerly known as the hayloft.


----------



## Medic Hunter (Sep 21, 2007)

Troutlord1 said:


> For the Clinton,Yates cider mill is a good access but with apple season upon us it can be a zoo on the weekends. The park in Rochester is good for the Paint but the Paint closes after this Sunday so go now if you can.


To fish in this area...I should plan on bringing waders? Also I have not targeted trout before, nor do I have a fly rod...What would you recommend to try?


----------



## Medic Hunter (Sep 21, 2007)

the rapids said:


> those are very good suggestions, also try river bends park where hamlin ends at ryan. good pike fishing through there right now.


I have never tried fishing in this area before. Do I need to bring waders? And what tackle should I bring ?no flyrod)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dodge park has miles of access downstream. 
http://detroit.citysearch.com/profile/map/36066098/sterling_heights_mi/dodge_park.html

There are miles and miles of access downstream from the ever popular and crowded Yates/ riverbends area. Without giving me away too many of my top secrets, :lol: get a Macomb County map and look. 
Remember my motto:
Any fish at Yates had to get by me first. :evilsmile


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Any fish at Yates had to get by me first. :evilsmile


 
very well said


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Medic Hunter said:


> To fish in this area...I should plan on bringing waders? Also I have not targeted trout before, nor do I have a fly rod...What would you recommend to try?


I fished it one time and waders can be used but I didn't even need any because it was so open near the dam that it was no trouble casting to the other side of the river.


----------

